# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  reseau entre xp et vista

## vitia

`salut . j`ai deux pc :
1- desktop (xp)
2-laptop(vista)

j`ai connecter les deux avec les parametres suivantes
vista- IP address: 10.1.1.1
Subnet mask:255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 10.1.1.2

XP-IP address: 10.1.1.2
Subnet mask:255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 10.1.1.1

noter - le meme domaine (workgroup) et vista j`ai le modifier en privee /

au resulta . vista peut voir les fichiers de xp  ,mis  de xp , on voit rien de vista  .
noter  aussi que si je fait scan de xp  il apparait le pc (vista)mais en cliquant sur le pc(vista ) il aparaitre message acces non disponible 
comment peut-je resoudre ce probleme ?

----------


## Senji

> `salut . j`ai deux pc :
> 1- desktop (xp)
> 2-laptop(vista)
> 
> j`ai connecter les deux avec les parametres suivantes
> vista- IP address: 10.1.1.1
> Subnet mask:255.255.255.0
> Default gateway: 10.1.1.2
> 
> ...



t'as deux gateway diffrents ????
vista Default gateway: 10.1.1.2
XP Default gateway: 10.1.1.1

c'est surement une erreur d'ecriture sinon t'aura rien.

depuis vista tu ping xp? t'as un antivirus qui bloque peut tre depuis vista.

bye :;):

----------

